# Kohler CV25S (spec # 660528) Starts then dies w/in 2 seconds



## Scottiedogger (May 12, 2011)

Engine is on Great Dane Chariot. First time I started it this year, I moved it about 100 yards to my shop then shut it off and lubed the chassis. started it but kept dying immediately. cleaned fuel tank blew out all fuel and vacuum lines took carb apart and cleaned it, all to no avail. Fuel pump pushes gas vertically over two feet. Bought new carb and it still dies right after starting 

Any ideas . . . . PLEASE. :4-dontkno


----------



## Scottiedogger (May 12, 2011)

Correction: spec# is 69528


----------



## 2and4StrokeTech (Apr 6, 2011)

Sounds like an ignition problem. Try disconnecting the kill wire from the ignition coil. Start the engine. If the engine will start and continue to run the problem is with one of the safety switches. (You will have to "choke" the engine out or remove the spark plug wire(s) to shut it down) If it still dies, check to see if you still have spark after it dies. No spark...bad coil.


----------



## Scottiedogger (May 12, 2011)

Thank you. I'm about to try it.


----------

